# Nokia E72 / E90 Communicator - noch brauchbar?



## DIY-Junkie (21. Januar 2019)

N'Abend,
ich suche aktuell ein Telefon mit Hardware Tastatur und bin dabei auf die älteren Nokias gestoßen.
Die Modelle E72 und E90 kamen in die nähere Auswahl, das E90 wäre mir sogar lieber, da die Tastatur größer ist.
Die Frage ist, was man damit heute noch so anstellen kann.
Meine Anforderungen:
* Telefonieren, SMS schreiben
* Emails empfangen und schreiben
* Ab und zu kleinere Dokumente schreiben
* Rudimentäre Internetfunktionen (Suchmaschine benutzen, Zugverbindung suchen, evtl. Navigation etc.)

Kann man mit den o.g. Geräten diese Ansprüche erfüllen oder gibts hier Einschränkungen? (Dass viele webseiten damit nicht funktionieren werden ist mir bewusst).
Wäre über ein paar Meinungen dankbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2019)

Als Alternative zum E72 käme eventuell noch das Blackberry Classic in Betracht. Das hatte ich mehrere Jahre als Diensthandy, und wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, kann man damit schon ganz gut arbeiten. Ist auf jeden Fall deutlich aktueller als die von dir bisher in Betracht gezogenen.


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2019)

Wieso soll man sich sowas antun? Ein 150€ Smartphone ist ja in jeder Hinsicht besser. Auf uralte Hardware zurückgreifen macht eigentlich nie Sinn.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

Weil es kaum Handys mit Hardware Tastatur gibt (steht oben, dass ich sowas suche). Und nach meinem Nutzungsverhalten brauche ich auch kein aktuelles Smartphone.
Blackberry habe ich lange genutzt (aktuell ein Bold 9900), davor einen Passport, der jetzt nur noch als Musikplayer dient. Mir gefällt allerdings die Politik von BB nicht, zweiter Grund sind massive Bugs, die einfach nicht gefixt wurden und auch nicht mehr werden (BB 10 OS). Und Android kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.
Im Prinzip möchte ich von proprietären Lösungen komplett weg, was momentan leider noch nicht möglich ist. Das Libre M 5 soll ja dieses Jahr kommen, allerdings leider ohne Hardware Tastatur


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2019)

Ja aber was versprichst du dir von Tasten, die normal schwerer zu bedienen sind? Noch dazu wird ein über 10 Jahre altes Handy Probleme haben sich ins Netz einzuwählen, Anhänge von Emails zu öffnen und generell werden dafür schon viele Dienste und Server, die so ein Teil zur Kommunikation bracht abgeschalten worden sein. Gab da mal einen interessanten Test ob man das erste iPhone aus 2007 im Jahr 2018 noch nutzen kann. Und da gabs die genannten Probleme. 

Ein 150€ Smartphone ist eh nur ein Mittel zum Zweck für Leute ohne viel Ansprüche. Und wahrscheinlich wärst du im Nachhinein froh dich für ein richtig Smartphone entschieden zu haben als für so was veraltetes.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

Hast du schonmal ein Telefon mit voller QWERTZ Tastatur gehabt? Ich kann mit touch-Tastatur einfach nichts anfangen.
Die Sache mit dem Einwählen ins Netz wäre aber tatsächlich ein KO Kriterium, sowas hatte ich schonmal irgendwo gelesen.

Hast du den Test vom ersten IPHone irgendwo auf Lager? Finde auf Anhieb nichts.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2019)

Die Nokia E-Serie ist wirklich steinalt. Damit wirst du heute keine Freude mehr haben.

Wie wäre es mit einem Blackberry Key2?  Das ist meines Wissens nach das einzig aktuelle Smartphone mit einer physischen Tastatur. 
Das alte KEYone bekommt man vermutlich auch noch, wenn es günstiger sein soll.

Handys ohne Vertrag mit Betriebssystem: Android, Android-Version ab 8.0, Besonderheiten: vollständige Tastatur, Gelistet seit: ab 2015 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

Ja, das wäre was, wenn kein Android drauf wäre


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal ein Telefon mit voller QWERTZ Tastatur gehabt? Ich kann mit touch-Tastatur einfach nichts anfangen.
> Die Sache mit dem Einwählen ins Netz wäre aber tatsächlich ein KO Kriterium, sowas hatte ich schonmal irgendwo gelesen.
> 
> Hast du den Test vom ersten IPHone irgendwo auf Lager? Finde auf Anhieb nichts.


 
An Touch würdest du dich sicher gewöhnen 

YouTube


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre was, wenn kein Android drauf wäre



Was willst du denn stattdessen haben? 

Ich bin auch kein Fan von Android aber es gibt gerade wenig Alternativen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

@ ich558:

Danke für das Video 

@ Stryke 7:
Das will ich:
Librem 5 – Purism
Habe mir schon überlegt, dazu vllt. eine Art Mini-Tastatur zu ordern. Die CAD-Zeichnungen werden wohl verfügbar gemacht, sodass man sich mit etwas Geschick selbst was basteln können sollte (z.B. einen Klappmechanismus für die Tastatur etc.)
Das wird spannend


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Januar 2019)

Wie wäre es mit dem Gemini?

Android oder Linux, ECHTE Tastatur. Telefon. Tolles Teil und der "inoffizielle moderne Nachfolger der Nokia Communication"

YouTube


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Januar 2019)

Das sieht interessant aus damit werde ich mich mal beschäftigen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Januar 2019)

Wenn du schon weißt, dass du ein Librem 5 willst ...  warum fragst du dann hier?   Warte doch einfach, bis es zu kaufen ist.
Eine echte Alternative dazu gibts eh nicht.


Mein Problem mit dem Gemini Tablet:
Die Tastatur ist zu groß um nur mit den Daumen zu schreiben, aber zu klein um mit zehn Fingern zu tippen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Januar 2019)

Das Librem hat halt keine Tastatur und wie gut es tatsächlich wird, weiß man ja noch nicht. Aktuell hab ich halt gar kein gescheites Telefon, sondern nur ein altes Blackberry, bei dem ständig der Akku leer ist und das beim Telefonieren nicht mehr die beste Qualität hat. Bis das Librem verfügbar ist, kann auch locker noch ein Jahr vergehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Januar 2019)

Das ist richtig, da würde ich auch nicht drauf warten.

Wenn du die Hardwaretastatur WIRKLICH brauchst, dann hol dir eins der Blackberry Key's.  Blackberry hat ein relativ schlankes Android ohne viel Müll und hat aktuell die beste Updatepolitik auf dem Markt.

Oder installier dir irgendwo LineageOS,  das ist zwar Android, aber du kannst selbst auswählen ob du die ganze Google-Software installierst. Es hat zudem ein paar nette kleine Detailverbesserungen, beispielsweise Pfeiltasten in der Tastatur um den Cursor zu versetzen, eines der größten Probleme von anderen Androids und iOS  (nur Windows Phone hatte eine noch bessere Tastatur, mit Joystick für den Cursor und natürlich hat es die Swype-Tastatur erfunden).


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Januar 2019)

Jo, das gefällt mir auch vom Design her und die Tastatur soll ganz gut sein. Hach, es ist so kompliziert


----------

